# Anyone got a set of Acroduster 2 plans????



## Wurzel (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm taking the advice of getting a set of plans for the Acroduster 2 to help me get a better idea of what's under the skin of the aircraft I've bought. Does anyone have a set they want to sell, or even better a pdf version? I know they are are only $125 from Aircraft Spruce, but they aren't my favourite people at the moment, and here in the UK we end up paying the same in £ as you pay $ in the US (i.e. almost double).

Many thanks, Wurzel


Sent from my iPad using Biplane Forum


----------

